# Miter upgrade for HF disc sander



## Arcstar* (Sunday at 8:38 PM)

Wanted to upgrade the miter gauge on my harbor freight disc sander and here's what I came up with. 

This is part 2 and has most of the machining for building the part in it, but you can check out parts 1 and 3 on my channel for the complete build if you want.


----------

